# Mod Wanted



## usdiver (Sep 20, 2017)

Previously I had enquirer about someone to mod a HDS 200 but it has changed now to modding a 250 rotary HDS.

Also I have a First-light USA ST which I believe is a 120 or 150 lumen light and I m wanting to know if it's possible and who may can change the led and at least give it better color temp (neutral or warmer) as I m not a fan of cool tints. More power and throw would be nice but I think either it wouldn't be possible or I d sacrifice runtime. 

Anybody up to the task for the ST at the moment?

HDS project is on hold


----------



## Got Lumens? (Sep 22, 2017)

You can also try looking at this thread while You are waiting:

Changing LED Tint With Filter


----------



## usdiver (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks for that


----------



## ven (Sep 22, 2017)

PM sent


----------

